# blackwater



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

does anyone use any knid of blackwater extract in with their piranhas or is it just a waste of money. at the moment im usuing it with my rhom and just wnat to make sure im not wasting my money. i do like the "blackwater" color it does to the water though.

J-Rod


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> does anyone use any knid of blackwater extract in with their piranhas or is it just a waste of money. at the moment im usuing it with my rhom and just wnat to make sure im not wasting my money. i do like the "blackwater" color it does to the water though.
> J-Rod


smokinbubbles,

I use Tetra ToruMin (blackwater extract) and AquaSafe (water conditioner) both.
I add these both every time I change water. My practice is to fil a canister with tap water, then put AquaSafe and ToruMin there, mix it well, and only then add into Aquarium.

AquaSafe water conditioner is for eliminating chloramine, chlorine and harmful metal ions. It also helps to protect bacterial and fungal infections and contains thiamine (vitamin B1) to release stress.

ToruMin is for creating natural, tropical environment for Piranhas. ToruMin contains tanning agents, humic acid, macro and trace elements for plants. It also helps balance pH and controll algae growth.

If you do not use water additives like these, your Piranhas might still do fine.
But especially if you do regular water changes of more than 5 % per week, you will probably end up having problems with water parameters and algae.

Regards,


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Dont you mean 50%?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> does anyone use any knid of blackwater extract in with their piranhas or is it just a waste of money. at the moment im usuing it with my rhom and just wnat to make sure im not wasting my money. i do like the "blackwater" color it does to the water though.
> J-Rod


smokinbubbles,

I use Tetra ToruMin (blackwater extract) and AquaSafe (water conditioner) both.
I add these both every time I change water. My practice is to fil a canister with tap water, then put AquaSafe and ToruMin there, mix it well, and only then add into Aquarium.

AquaSafe water conditioner is for eliminating chloramine, chlorine and harmful metal ions. It also helps to protect bacterial and fungal infections and contains thiamine (vitamin B1) to release stress.

ToruMin is for creating natural, tropical environment for Piranhas. ToruMin contains tanning agents, humic acid, macro and trace elements for plants. It also helps balance pH and controll algae growth.

If you do not use water additives like these, your Piranhas might still do fine.
But especially if you do regular water changes of more than 5 % per week, you will probably end up having problems with water parameters and algae.

Regards,
[/quote]

alright thanks man. yeah i do a 20-25% water change a week in all my aquariums. so i guess i am goin ot stick to using this stuff then. thanks again man.

J-Rod


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Dont you mean 50%?


faebo_tarzan,

Nope,

I meant and I wrote 5 %.

The truth is that with Piranhas it is usually better to change more, especially in case of overcrowding or raising Piranhas in a too small tank.
But then the amount of tap water is so big, that without water conditioners and pH stabilizers the trouble with algae begins. This is even more true if you have plants wuth Piranhas, because they are the ones that suffer the most.

I personally change about 5-10 % per week although usually I change smaller amounts but more often, like 3-4 times per week.

Anyway, 50 % per week is not any more a good thing. If you need to change that much for some reason, then you are doing something else very wrong. This way you cannot control water parameters.

Regards,


----------

